# Armenian tumblers



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Finally found some Armenian tumblers. I found a guy in Utah that wanted some Serbian highfliers and he had Armenian tumblers. I am expecting a red tail, black tail, yellow tail, silver tail, bell neck and a splash. We decided to do a even trade. 6 for 6. Anyway birds should be here tomorrow. Stay tuned for pics. Hopely these birds are as good quality as the 2 Armenians I have.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice but why not trade for pairs of the colors so you have pair of each instead of mixing them i telling you romio bought some nice araminans


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

glad to hear you found some, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

hasseian_313 said:


> nice but why not trade for pairs of the colors so you have pair of each instead of mixing them i telling you romio bought some nice araminans[/QUO
> 
> the ones that Romio has have muffs. I dont want any with muffs. I really wanted some blacktails because the 2 I have are blacktails. The guy in Utah didnt have many blacktails. He wants me to fly his other colors. He said that his red tails perform the best. I am going to breed his blacktails with mine and fly their offspring. The others I am going to give to my uncle. I really dont want to many Armenians because i want to work with my Serbian Highfliers.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just called the post office and the pigeons did not show up today. Hopelfully tomorrow. It seems that the post office here always screws up with the timing on their delivery. They guarnteed them today. It looks like I am going to get my shipping money back.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

well it's good that you might get your shipping money back and i hope the birds are ok also. show us pics when you can.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Got my birds yesterday evening. He sent me 5 instead of 6. I got them in quarantine right now. I will try to post some pics later 2nite.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah happent to me when i got my 4 pairs i sent 2 pairs of iraqi pigeons to rob and hope the reach him 2 day yah i have a buddy who has some let me see if hell sell me his araminans romio usd to have some good ones


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

View attachment 17770


View attachment 17771


View attachment 17772


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

View attachment 17773


View attachment 17774


View attachment 17775


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice creat man idk romie had a white gray tail i going to be getting some for my self 2 i like the full creast on them man they are beuties


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Man they are nice looking. They have full crest and nice markings. Cant wait til spring to see how they fly. They are 4 hens and 1 cock.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

let me see if my hommie whants to sell his


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you tried rooftop pigeons?????????????


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Birdman79 said:


> Have you tried rooftop pigeons?????????????


Yea I bought a pair of solid blacktails last year from him. He has some real nice birds. I am looking for someone locally who has them.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> Yea I bought a pair of solid blacktails last year from him. He has some real nice birds. I am looking for someone locally who has them.


DId you fly their yb's?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Birdman79 said:


> DId you fly their yb's?


Yea I flew them. I raised a couple of clutches from them and gave some to my uncle and friends. They flew for a hour or so and started to tumble and shoot up in late August. Someone told me that they really dont start to tumble til they get older. I dont know if its true because I locked my birds up early last summer because of hawks.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Can you explain what kind of birds are they? Are they highfliers? They look like iranians to me. BTW nice birds.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice birds
armenian tumblers are nice birds


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i whent to pic up the pair of black tail ones and found the males is diead at my firends house so i got one female


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

hasseian_313 said:


> i whent to pic up the pair of black tail ones and found the males is diead at my firends house so i got one female


Post a pic of her... Where does ur friend live?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

he only had 2 he got rid of the rest she is big clean feet


----------

